
The myth of self-control - devy
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2016/11/3/13486940/self-control-psychology-myth
======
tdaltonc
Anyone who wants to call "self control" a myth needs to explain why some
people are good at Go/No-Go but others aren't. Control for whatever you want,
your still going to find some people perform better on impulse control then
others.

I think what this article really want to say is, "'try harder' solves
nothing." And I couldn't agree more strongly with that. You cannot loose
weight by just telling yourself you're going to apply more "self control."
Changing your environment and training habits are way way more effective.

